# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  NUEVO DICCIONARIO DE AGROQUIMICOS 2014

## ipex

DICCIONARIO DE AGROQUIMICOS 2014 Reciba los cordiales saludos para señalarle que el valor del diccionario de 967 paginas donde se encuentra todos los agroquimicos del mercado peruano información al detalle de los ingredientes activos, los limites permisibles de residuos quimicos, ficha tecnica de cada producto quimico. el valor es de 150 soles debe hacer el abono a la cuenta del Instituto Peruano de agroexportadores 193-2067130-0-00 bcp. sin igv si desea se le envía en lima (se adiciona 10 soles) si es a provincias 15 soles   Presentación1.jpg  Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores central Telefonica: 6397172  cel 996399096 Nextel : 415*3969  cel 983582440Temas similares: Agroquímicos y foliares en remate Artículo: CultiVida prevé recuperación de ventas de agroquímicos en el 2014 Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 2013 Diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 2013 REMATE DE AGROQUIMICOS !!!

----------

